# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  guardian MV60

## ntinokos

πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεοραση  vitro guardian mv60 ψάχνω τα σχέδια ξερει καποιος που θα τα βρω;

----------

